# Time to go manual! Get me a DSLR!



## tkin (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I'm been pondering over the usefulness of my FZ150 for some time now. In my last trek the camera started showing its shortcomings. 

While its probably one of the best bridge in the market, it suffers from the same issues as other point and shooters, namely small sensor, lack of true manual controls(focus/zoom) and response time. 

I suffered a lot trying to capture sunrise, first the color came out all wrong, then the fog destroyed the af system completely, forcing me to go full manual(as much as possible), then the sensitive manual switch caused me to overshoot the focus every time. I do enjoy the massive zoom but its high time I give up the zoom for good quality pictures.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So I'm gonna upgrade to a DSLR. I'll buy it during *Last week of February,* on my birthday.

So lets talk about my requirements:

*1. Budget:* Since this is going to be my first dslr, I am not willing to spend much. *Max 40k* with one basic lens is good enough, I am not interested in macro for now, but I will buy a telephoto lens before my next trek(hoping to get a 300mm lens for 10k?)

*BTW:* That's the upper limit of my budget, feel free to suggest lower, specially if you think I should not spend that much on my first DSLR. But then again read point #4. How much time does it take to learn shooting on a DSLR?

*2. Upgradability:* I need good amount of OEM and Third party accessory support, mostly lenses. I will keep on adding lens to it in future.

*3. Life span:* I am looking for a relatively new camera, hopefully launched in 2013 or 2014, better if upcoming. That way I can keep using the camera throughout its expected life span and would be 'future ready,' so to speak.

*4. Usage:* Scenery mostly, mountains specially.  I have some interesting treks coming up which in all ways will be once in a lifetime opportunity, and I wouldn't want to miss a single snap. I have atleast 3 trips planned out in the next two years, with a few small trips, all of them up the Himalayas, and if luck permits one in tibet  The camera must be sturdy, and I'd like to shed weight as much as possible but no mirrorless, not yet. I will be using the camera at -10c or even lower, hope its possible.

I have no idea about the other feature, so suggest the best.

*Things I don't give a fork about:* Wi fi, GPS.

*Things I'd love to have but would hate to pay much premium:* Articulated screen, high res screen/viewfinder, usb charging option.

Now I had narrowed down to a few options: 
Nikon: D3200, D3300, D5100, D5200, D5300
Canon: 1200D, EOS-600D, 700D
SONY: SLT-A58K, SLT-A58Y - Not keen on purchasing Sony, but I'll listen to reason.

Please advise, take your time, February is a long time away.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2015)

tkin ...let me tell you some more things 1st...a camera which dont have weather sealing will have issues in bad weather ...if you will be shooting around 0-5 degree regularly, forget all these cameras ...just go for D7000 or 60D at least ...all the cam you mentioned will get shutter lag and freezes constantly.
Another thing is in fog metering will work like you mentioned...it will be fooled..manual exposure setting is the only way.

And since you love to shoot landscapes most I would suggest starting with a kit lens and gradually getting a 17-50 or a wide angle lens in future.


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> tkin ...let me tell you some more things 1st...a camera which dont have weather sealing will have issues in bad weather ...if you will be shooting around 0-5 degree regularly, forget all these cameras ...just go for D7000 or 60D at least ...all the cam you mentioned will get shutter lag and freezes constantly.
> Another thing is in fog metering will work like you mentioned...it will be fooled..manual exposure setting is the only way.
> 
> And since you love to shoot landscapes most I would suggest starting with a kit lens and gradually getting a 17-50 or a wide angle lens in future.


I can't spend that much on DSLR the first time, if I take out the -10c temperature out then what model will you suggest me for starters? 

I will start with kit lens, then add a 300mm telephoto to it.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2015)

ok if you remove the low temperature then you can go for canon 700D..but I see that canon have no DSLR in between 30k 600D and 42k 700D so canon may just drop the price very soon..

you can get a used D7000+18-55 if its ok for you.


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> ok if you remove the low temperature then you can go for canon 700D..but I see that canon have no DSLR in between 30k 600D and 42k 700D so canon may just drop the price very soon..
> 
> you can get a used D7000+18-55 if its ok for you.


I am looking for new camera only, 700D vs D5200, which would you prefer? Will D5200 come around 40k with kit lens?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2015)

D5200 is cheap among the two...D5200+kit will definitely come under 40k


----------



## tkin (Jan 3, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> D5200 is cheap among the two...D5200+kit will definitely come under 40k


Hmm, I looked at D5300, I think the extra cost isn't worth it. 

There's Canon T5i/700D, but in some places it falls behind 5200, not to mention the even higher price and battery time.

So I am leaning more towards 5200+kit, followed by 300m lens in July. I will try to get the 5300 if it comes down to 40k incl kit by Feb, 2014 which probably won't happen.

One question, do you have any idea about SLT cameras? Sony A58 series, seems they are different technology than SLR? They have sensor bases IS, which I think is better as I don't have to rely on lens and can buy cheap lens without IS(Canon/Nikon lenses with IS will be costly I think).


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2015)

there is someone here with sony SLT ...just post a message on photography thread ...I dont remember who has it..

Sony SLT is as good..and they also have all the lenses now


----------

